# F30 upgrade CIC to NBT



## Real-One (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello,

iam planning to upgrade my current CIC navigation to the NBT version. But after a lot investigation iam not sure this will work, and what functionality i will lose. Did someone done this before?

Can i order a new NBT headunit by the dealer and ask them to activate it? Or do i need more boxes or wiring?

thanks!!


----------



## pwille (Mar 17, 2015)

*It will work*

Hi,

I just installed my Navigation retrofit for my BMW 316i F30 2013.
Had my car only with Radio Professional installed and really wanted to have Nav Professional.

I purchased my kit at customretrofit.ro. Very fast and accurate delivery. The items were new or just as new. Couldnt tell the difference.

Adrian from www.customretrofit.ro was a real help. Even when I decided to install on a saturday he was really responsive on my questions by email.

See the results here:

During:









After:









I ordered an ENET ODB cable for removing my SOS error warning. Adrian will assist me with Teamviewer.

Even without having a Harman Kardon system the sound is excellent.
If you have a system like mine, keep in mind to order a new mic, bluetooth and USB cable to avoid a hassle to reuse the cables from the current installed cables in the car. Just pull a new mic cable and the bluetooth and USB is an easy task.

BMW Assist will be disabled. BMW Online will work with bluetooth tethering.
Wifi is unavailable with the latest firmware.

I'm very happy with my new purchase. 
Installing was not as difficult as i thought. Good BMW prying tools are necessary.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

pwille said:


> Hi,
> 
> Adrian from www.customretrofit.ro was...


pwille, sorry for off topic, but can you please ask this Adrian to remove pictures from their website which they took/stole from http://www.bimmer-tech.net/shop/bmw-f30-2012? 
I know it's easy to create a website using someone else's content without permission, but it's just wrong.
I guess these people do not care about it but we do not want our customers think they have any relation with BimmerTech! 
Also Bimmerfest members should be aware of that so I am posting it here.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Patrys, sorry for offtopic, we hired a webdesign company to design our website and we are under contract with them. They assured us that all content (pictures and layouts) are obtained from royalty free sources and they can provide all the required proof if requested by any interested party. You can contact them directly at www.eagency.ro.

In the mean time, i would like to think that your post is not just a cover for your intentions of undermining any competition.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

neo_andersson said:


> Patrys, sorry for offtopic, we hired a webdesign company to design our website and we are under contract with them. They assured us that all content (pictures and layouts) are obtained from royalty free sources and they can provide all the required proof if requested by any interested party. You can contact them directly at www.eagency.ro.
> 
> In the mean time, i would like to think that your post is not just a cover for your intentions of undermining any competition.


The reason why I posted here was that we sent an email to [email protected] on January, 12 and never received a reply. Below is a copy of the email. Posting in this thread help us get your attention in minutes...

Anyway, you are the owner of the website and you should take care of it instead of telling us we should contact some other company. I do not care who created this website for you. I would appreciate if you could take responsibility for people you hired and remove pictures taken from us without permission. They include pictures of categories and pictures of Combox retrofit.

Email sent on January, 12:
To whom it may concern,

Your website contains copyrighted pictures downloaded from our website www.bimmer-tech.net, specifically pictures of categories Navigation Retrofits, ConnectedDrive Retrofits and Park Assist Retrofits.

We are demanding immediate removal of these pictures from your website.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Your email was probably filtered by our anti-spam software, don't use "to whom it may concern" in an email subject field. 
i will forward it to our webdesign partner and they will get back to you.

leave this thread about what it is, our discussion can continue someplace else.
you know you can contact me in so many ways, after all, few years ago we did some business together.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2012)

neo_andersson said:


> Your email was probably filtered by our anti-spam software, don't use "to whom it may concern" in an email subject field.
> i will forward it to our webdesign partner and they will get back to you.
> 
> leave this thread about what it is, our discussion can continue someplace else.
> you know you can contact me in so many ways, after all, few years ago we did some business together.


Ok, please take care of it and let us know by email.


----------



## mcleod52 (Jan 29, 2015)

Now now girls


----------

